# Spring Training - Pylon's Journal V4.0



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

OK, 8 weeks on the new plan to get ready for the season.  Goals for this session:

Drop 15 or more lbs.  
Decrease home to home time (once baseline is set)
Strengthen core
Improve explosiveness in lifting
Maintain consistency in lifting
Fix bike (when parts arrive), back to cardio min 5x/week


Here is the plan as set in the last journal...

2 Alternating routine, done on a M-W-F schedule

 Routine A1 - OH Squats/Flat Bench/Dips/Hyperextensions
 Routine B1 - Deads/Rev ham extension/Pullups/BB Curls

 Routine A2 - Squats/Incline DB Bench/Skulls into CG Presses
 Routine B2 - Bent Over Rows/CG Pulldowns/DB incline Curls/Saxon bends

This has already been changed.  More on that in the next post.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Have the morning off, so got in my work at my secondary gym a little early.

Workout A1 (done as circuit x2)-

WU - run 1 mile (5mph); prisoner squat - BWx10


OH squats - 45 x 12, 95 x 6 (more on this below)
Flat bench - 45x10 (WU), 135 x 12
Dips - -60x4, -90x4
Hypers - bwx10, 45x10

circuit 2

flat bench - 155 x 3
dips - -90x10
hypers - 45x12

cooldown - 5 min walk

First, my bench sucks.  I've never really worked much on it, but I'm coming to realize what a major weakness it is.  (Why is it no one ever says "You work out?  How much can you squat?")  Anyway, that is getting added to my goals.

Also, OH squats are interesting, but they do not play well with my shoulder.  The 95s were going fine for weight, but my left shoulder was screaming on the last couple of reps.  I liked the balance work required, so I think I will leave them in for a WU with the empty bar and see how it goes.  That being said, I need to replace them in the lift.  I guess I'll put in leg press, but I have a week or so to think about it.  Actually, bulgarians might be perfect here because of the balance factor.  Thoughts?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



Wow.  You may not have much to say, but you are quick!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> (Why is it no one ever says "You work out?  How much can you squat?")



I'm just waiting for the day when someone says "How much can you deadlift?".  




> Also, OH squats are interesting, but they do not play well with my shoulder.  The 95s were going fine for weight, but my left shoulder was screaming on the last couple of reps.  I liked the balance work required, so I think I will leave them in for a WU with the empty bar and see how it goes.  That being said, I need to replace them in the lift.  I guess I'll put in leg press, but I have a week or so to think about it.  Actually, bulgarians might be perfect here because of the balance factor.  Thoughts?



I don't think the leg press is an equivalent substitute for squats.  I'd go with the Bulgarians if you can't do the overheads.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Wow.  You may not have much to say, but you are quick!



Not all the time.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't think the leg press is an equivalent substitute for squats.  I'd go with the Bulgarians if you can't do the overheads.



I didn't think of them as equivalent per se, but I have squats in the program already.  

The more I think about it, the more I realize that I really hate bulgarians.  And they should probably take that spot in the workout.  Dagnabbit.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2007)

woohoo...a new journal!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Wow. You may not have much to say, but you are quick!


heh...his wife's used totelling him that...

I crack myself up...
(don't ya know..fat men are funny!)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Py!
Good luck!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Brother Pylon, EXCELLENT start my Friend!!! Don't worry about your Bench, I promise it will be just fine!!! How did you like it in a circuit style training???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Pylon, EXCELLENT start my Friend!!! Don't worry about your Bench, I promise it will be just fine!!! How did you like it in a circuit style training???



Real good.  I think I'll keep that style.  I like extending the workload a little, and that seems a good way to do it.

You were right about the amount of work, too.  Doesn't look like much, but I can sure feel it!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Real good.  I think I'll keep that style.  I like extending the workload a little, and that seems a good way to do it.
> 
> You were right about the amount of work, too.  Doesn't look like much, but I can sure feel it!



Awesome news, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, well, it's balanced by the stiffness in my shoulder and neck.  nothing serious, but those OH presses really did a number on it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

OH head squats! - you are more of a man than me.  

If you don't like bulgarian squats find some other uni-lateral movement you do like- there must be one. Looking good, Pylon.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> OH head squats! - you are more of a man than me.
> 
> If you don't like bulgarian squats find some other uni-lateral movement you do like- there must be one. Looking good, Pylon.



I really liked them.  Just wish my creaky shoulder agreed with me on them.

I don't think I'll find anything I like better that Bulgs.  I never met a uni leg move I liked.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2007)

Cardio day...woohoo!

treadmill - 1 mile (planned on running, but my legs felt like lead after the OH squats yesterday) - total time @13 min

bike - 10 min

stairmill - 5 min

not too intense, but good solid effort.  Tomorrow there is a spinning class at my gym at noon.  I plan to lift at 11:30, then do at least 30 min of the class to see how I like it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2007)

Pylon said:


> OK, 8 weeks on the new plan to get ready for the season.  Goals for this session:
> 
> Drop 15 or more lbs.
> Decrease home to home time (once baseline is set)
> ...



I would do the hang cleans on B2 days and if you feel like it do em light on B1 days. Stick to 1-5 rep range and sets can range from 1-10.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2007)

I think B2 makes the most sense, since that is the one day without one of the big three.  I may do a few light ones tomorrow as a warm up.  I'm thinking 10 reps of OH squats and hang cleans with just the bar would be good to warm everything up.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

Morning weigh in was at 263, which means my week off cost me 4 lbs.  Not too bad, actually.  I was expecting worse.  

To restate, goals for this session (ending April 1):

End weight - 245
Decrease home to home time (once baseline is set)
Strengthen core
Improve explosiveness in lifting
Maintain consistency in lifting
Fix bike (when parts arrive), back to cardio min 5x/week


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

Wednesday lifting...

WU - Hang clean SS OH squats - 45 x 10, 10, 2 sets
The cleans feel weird, especially with no weight on the bar.  By the end of the second set, they started to feel better.  Also, no problem with the shoulder on the OHs, so I think I will keep these as my warm up set, with a little weight added on the second group.

Deadlifts - 185 x 3,7 (stopped after 3 to stretch my back out a little extra)
rev ham extension - bw x 10
pullups - -80 x 4 
bb curls - 70 x 10

second circuit
deads - 185x10
rev hams - 10 x 10 (started to really get the hang of these on the last 3.  It's a odd movement, but when you get it right, it really hits home.  Weight added with a med ball, which was a trick to hold on to as well)
pullups - -120x5 
bb curls - 70 x 5

All that, followed by 20 min spinning class.  I didn't get very far into it, but what little I did kicked my ass.  I think I might change to lifting 2x each week so I can do full spinning M and W.  Just a thought.  I'm sure I'll get over it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

With that many reps the pump must have been insane.  When you were "stretching your back" was it because of the pump? 


"pullups - *-80* x 4 "

I can see why you were unhappy.  Those negative 80 pound pull-ups must have felt like nothing.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> With that many reps the pump must have been insane.  When you were "stretching your back" was it because of the pump?



No, it was just a little tight after the first couple, and I wanted to loosen it up before I strained it.  Just playing it safe.




> "pullups - *-80* x 4 "
> 
> I can see why you were unhappy.  Those negative 80 pound pull-ups must have felt like nothing.


No, I just have a lot of mass to lift and haven't applied myself to get off pull-up welfare.  (For the record, it wasn't a misprint, though I did leave off the second set, which was even worse.)


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No, I just have a lot of mass to lift and haven't applied myself to get off pull-up welfare.  (For the record, it wasn't a misprint.)



Oh, it was an assisted pull-up?  Duh...  

Yeah, definitely 10 pull-ups, yeah 10 pull-ups, yeah...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

I will say this, though, about some of the changes in my routine.  I love the new moves, and I can definitely feel my body trying to keep up with the changes.  Good times...


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 7, 2007)

I find I need to do a lot more in the way of warmup these days. I hate that part of my program but I think it is the most important part for the prevention of injuries. 

I wouldn't worry about the pull-ups, I'm sure you will be rocking those in no time. Just think how much easier pullups and chinups will be when you start losing a little weight. 

I love riding too. Hope the parts come quick. Riding is my sanctuary.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I find I need to do a lot more in the way of warmup these days. I hate that part of my program but I think it is the most important part for the prevention of injuries.



Amen to that, BB.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

I used to only be able to do 1 chin now i can do 6 and i gained 30 pounds during that period. Start doing negatives on the chins.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I used to only be able to do 1 chin now i can do 6 and i gained 30 pounds during that period. Start doing negatives on the chins.



Damn, that sounds great.  Now I'm even more psyched to do pull-ups.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Amen to that, BB.



I second this.  I do whatever I can to avoid injury.  That's why I also stop at technical failure.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I second this.  I do whatever I can to avoid injury.  That's why I also stop at technical failure.



I agree failure usually sucks unless its by acident or on an isolation exercise. If nothing else avoid failure on the deadlifts ,dont mess your back up.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

Great w/o BRother Pylon, hows the back???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I haven't seen anything there I disagree with.

Back's fine, probably _because_ I stopped to stretch a little.  It's tired, but that's to be expected.

Good news, I finally got my bearings!  (For my bike, I mean.)  Now I just have to figure out how to put it back together.  They did send instructions, which should help...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

Another setback.  The bolts holding on the pedal stems both decided they would rather shear off than come out willingly.  The next step (probably Friday or Saturday) will be to try to drill them out to get it apart, then hunt down replacement bolts.  Hopefully the company that just sold me the bearings will be willing to tell me the bolt specs to make my life easier....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2007)

for a second I thought I read wrong..Py got his bearings??  I know with a new kid in the house they will be lost for a while...


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude break own, buy a new one.

BTW-like the new title!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

hiya Py!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dude break own, buy a new one.



I've thought about it, but...

1) There isn't really anything wrong with this one.  I have the parts, just need to assemble it.

2) I would have to dispose of the old one, which would be a huge pain in the ass.

Bottom line, I think I'm just too lazy to shop.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2007)

New Journal!  Your home to home time is going to suck when your waving your cap and doing  the home run trot with all this new found strenght!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

That sucks, hope it falls into place quickly and easily my Friend!!! Hope all else is well!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, fellas.  I'll be drilling out the bolts later tonight I think.

Skipped the gym today for a couple of reasons.  First, I'm operating on about 3 hours of low-quality sleep.  (The wife seems to think if she has to be up, I should suffer as well.     )  Also, I apparently sprained my let big toe yesterday morning.  Nothing too serious, it didn't slow me down in the gym yesterday, but the two put together seemed like a good reason to skip.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 9, 2007)

Arrghh....

No lifting today, ended up taking a cheat day.  Just can't get tracked working on 6 hours sleep total in the last 2 nights....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, drilling out the bolts proved less than successful.  My only other option is to cut off the pulley wheel, try to drill out the bolts from the crank arms from the back side, then (assuming that works) replace the pulley and bolts, reusing the crank arms.  Otherwise, I'll have to replace the crank arms as well, which are pricey enough that I could just get a new bike.

All of which means I'll probably go shopping this afternoon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I'll have to replace the crank arms as well, which are pricey enough that I could just get a new bike.
> 
> All of which means I'll probably go shopping this afternoon.



You might just be better off buying a new one.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2007)

^^^ Agreed!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 10, 2007)

u hav a pm


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You might just be better off buying a new one.





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> ^^^ Agreed!!!



Yeah, that's the plan.  In fact, I'm headed to pick it up now.  I did some shopping, and tried a couple out earlier today.  I settled on this one.  It's very comfortable and smooth, plus has some nice features for the price.  Hopefully I'll be back on the road tonight!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2007)

SWEET Ride my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, assembled and ready to go.   Now I just have to get rid of the old one?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2007)

New bike, 30 min ride, 8.35 miles.  Good times....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2007)

woohoo!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Bike ready to roll, nice!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks kids.

Feel kinda crappy this morning.  Many of my co-workers have been sick, and I guess it's my turn.  My throat was starting to get scratchy last night, it's full on this morning.  Chilling with some hot tea right now.

The thing about it is I tend to do one of 2 things when sick.  I either eat nothing or I eat everything.  Considering my wife asked me to make her french toast this morning, I knew there was a danger for me here.  Got past that, though, tossed the leftovers before there was trouble.  Have also reisisted the leftover pizza from Friday.  

Couldn't sleep last night, got up and was starving, so I put down come chicken and cottage cheese.  (BTW, I made the chicken and tomato casserole from the recipe thread.  Not bad, but kinda plain.  Needed oregano.)  Stuck with oats w/pb and whey this morning, just had a bowl of soup.  It just sucks that I made it this long without getting sick, and now that I'm getting back on track, it shows up.

I'm so ready for spring...


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Fuck I hear ya. Bring on some warmer temps! This sucks!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

We get a tease today.  It's supposed to get close to 50....followed in the next couple of days by highs in the 20s and ice.  This blows.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Ya but atleast we know its on the way!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

That doesn't make it any better.  I still have to go out in it.

I went outside yesterday just as the wind stopped and the sun came out.  It was like getting 5 seconds of spring.  nice.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope you feel better QUICKLY my Friend, I'm still fighting whatever I got Friday!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey everybody!  Archie's awake!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey everybody!  Archie's awake!



 Barely!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

As you may have noticed, we've been kvetching about the weather.  Care to join in?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Sure it's nice now, high of 40 today, then high of 35 tomorrow w/ possible snow and or ice and temps droppin, no wonder were all gettin sick!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fuck I hear ya. Bring on some warmer temps! This sucks!



I can't take hot weather anymore for some reason i always sweat like crazy even at moderate temperatures like 80 degrees. Used to always be cold to.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

I just want to play some softball and be able to cook out again!!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Hell I would even like to mow my yard as wierd as that sounds!!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

My heart begs for 3 feet of snow. I handle cold weather like a polar-bear.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> I just want to play some softball and be able to cook out again!!!!





Double D said:


> Hell I would even like to mow my yard as wierd as that sounds!!



OK, you lost me on that last one.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Just wanting shorts weather back Trips, thats all. Is that to much to ask?!?!?!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> I just want to play some softball and be able to cook out again!!!!



Beef....emmmmmm.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Cheese dogs? Hahaha....fuckin awesome. My daughters love em and every once in a blue moon I eat one.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Just wanting shorts weather back Trips, thats all. Is that to much to ask?!?!?!



I meant I agreed with you on the softball and cooking out part, but the mowing the yard stuff I can do without.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

AWWWW I gotcha.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I meant I agreed with you on the softball and cooking out part, but the mowing the yard stuff I can do without.



Nothing more manly than mowing the lawn. Well maybe if you were mowing the lawn while drinking a beer at a hot girls house that you just got it on with last night while wearing her boyfriend's shirt.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hell I would even like to mow my yard as wierd as that sounds!!




I want you to know you are always welcome to come cut my grass.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus-You are correct

Pylon- If the temps were around 70 I would be happy to!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

The only reasons I agreed to have kids in the first place is to know that eventually the lawn will be someone else's job.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Lawn work is good exercise. Think of it as that instead of a job.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> The only reasons I agreed to have kids in the first place is to know that eventually the lawn will be someone else's job.



It will turn them into men!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> It will turn them into men!



Works great...unless we have a girl someday...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Alright, I gave up.  I can't cut when I don't feel well.  Staying clean, more or less, but eating a bit extra.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, my sore throat has settled into my chest.  No surprise there.  But I have a strict policy of not working out with a chest cold.  Looks like a couple days off for me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2007)

just keep taking care of yourself, and hopefully you'll get well soon


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

DEFINATLY take off a couple of days!!! Sorry it's spread, hope for a quick recovery my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> I just want to play some softball and be able to cook out again!!!!



Temps hit the mid 30's here today, so it was cooking on the grill time.  Steak on the grill, pasta with homemade sauce, and a big salad.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVE the new avi Brother Triple!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Temps hit the mid 30's here today, so it was cooking on the grill time.  Steak on the grill, pasta with homemade sauce, and a big salad.



Pussy im cooking out in the 20s shirtless with some cold lemonade.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Pussy im cooking out in the 20s shirtless with some cold lemonade.



  OK, you got me.  I was wearing a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> OK, you got me.  I was wearing a long sleeve shirt.



It was probably blue wasn't it?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

I missed the chance to grill when it was 45.  Now we are back to single digit wind chill with snow.  Not good times.

My sore throat moved into my chest, then backed into my sinuses.  Now it's a full on head cold.  No fun at all.  Playing out in the snow with my 4yr old probably won't help, but it sure is fun.

Diet has been just ok.  Making veg beef soup for dinner.  (Hey, if this ain't soup weather, I don't know what is!)  Just trying to rest up and get over the gookieness, hopefully will be ready to get after it in a few days.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2007)

Speedy recovery my Friend, sorry to hear its gotten worse!!! This crappy weather isn't the best either, but playin in the snow was I'm sure well worth it to you and your Little Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

Mmmm...nothing like hot homemade soup on a cold and blustery day.

If anyone wants a simple recipe for soup that is really good, let me know.  (FYI, it requires a pressure cooker.)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2007)

Feeling better this morning, probably at about 75%.  

I may go to the gym today to get some work in.  I'm not looking forward to work today, for reasons I'll explain later.  (It's actually a good thing for me.)

Also, I ran into our 3B today and found out she has really injured her back and knee and likely won't play this year.  This may mean I have to shift across the diamond, thinking it will be easier to find a woman to play 1B than 3B.  With that in mind, I need to start strengthening my throwing arm, since it's not what it use to be.  I'm going to start looking for info, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'm listening.  (I know the obvious answer is to throw a lot.  I'm looking for anything else.)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2007)

Not to sound funny, but how do you throw??? I'm talking about how you hold the ball, if you wrap your fingers around or just cup it like a scoop!!! I learned by cupping the ball, I added distance AND accuracy, hope I explained it okay!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2007)

Quick update...no gym time, still fighting off the ookies.  Feeling better, hoping that time plus the warm weather coming Monday will converge and get me back on track.

Also, my job stress has stepped up a notch.  We let someone go, and I was elected to pick up their slack until we find a replacement.  Looks good on the resume, but in reality just a lot of extra work.  (The upside is I was doing part of her work already, and I can knock down some big projects, score major points, and look great doing it.)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2007)

Spring is coming, I can feel it!  Highs in the 50s tomorrow!  Woohoo!

Feeling at about 90% now, so I've been eating clean today and plan to get in a good cardio session tonight.  I'm going to tinker with doing a shorter ride, since the new bike has an array of pre-programed courses.  I may combo those with a plyometric jumping routine (I played with it once before, but never really committed to it) and a pushup program to start working on my shoulder for playing 3B.  (I have learned it may not be needed, but I want to be ready just in case.)

Also celebrating Mardi Gras with a batch of gumbo.  Yum.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry your still under the weather my Friend, hopefully with the warm front movin in you'll recover quick!!! Best Wishes w/ the addition to your routine, hope work gets better for you as well!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 18, 2007)

I wish you 10% more good health. Gumbo sounds good; yum.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I wish you 10% more good health.



I'm sad to day I had to think about that one for a sec.  



> Gumbo sounds good; yum.



It was, in fact, quite good.  Worth the 2 hours of prep and cooking time.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2007)

Felt good enough to get in some work tonight.  did a 20 min hill interval (@5 miles), plus 3x10 push ups.  did the first set flat, then elevated my feet on the first step, then the second.  Planed on going back down for 2 more sets, but my shoulder clearly did not care for my idea.  nothing serious, but stopped short anyway.  I'll be working my way up on those, I think.  

I should point out for the record my achy shoulder is the left, not the right, so I can't blame it for my weak throwing arm.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Felt good enough to get in some work tonight.  did a 20 min hill interval (@5 miles), plus 3x10 push ups.  did the first set flat, then elevated my feet on the first step, then the second.  Planed on going back down for 2 more sets, but my shoulder clearly did not care for my idea.  nothing serious, but stopped short anyway.  I'll be working my way up on those, I think.
> 
> I should point out for the record my achy shoulder is the left, not the right, so I can't blame it for my weak throwing arm.



When i got shoulder problems they were with my left shoulder to how bout that. Your right handed?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2007)

hopefully this warm weather will stay with us for a while...I sick of being sick too!! Take Care!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> When i got shoulder problems they were with my left shoulder to how bout that. Your right handed?



Yup.  And there isn't any joint trauma in my past (that I can think of) that would have caused it to deteriorate faster on the left.  If anything, my right should be shredded from all the innings of stickball I threw in college.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> hopefully this warm weather will stay with us for a while...I sick of being sick too!! Take Care!



I couldn't agree more.  I could try, but I would fail.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2007)

Feeling good, back in the gym...

WU - run, 5 min (Was going to do a full mile, then realized I was doing leg work to start at backed off.  Was also getting winded a little early, which I chalk up to being sick.)

WU - OH squat, 45x10
WU - split squat, BWx10
Circuit 1
Split squat - 45x10 ea
Flat bench - 145x10
Dips - -90x6
hyperextensions - 45x12

Circuit 2
split squat - 45x10ea
flat bench - 145x6
dips - -90x6
hyperextensions - 45x10

Totally gassed at the end of this.  Took a little extra time to shower, was a bit lightheaded.  I remembered I had a small bag of the JellyBelly Sport Beans in my gym bag, so I ate those to get my glycogen back up.  By the time I got back to the office, felt right as rain.  Except for my legs being rubbery.  I hate split squats.

Speaking of which, I did them with a oly bar today, but will switch over to dbs next time.  It was just a convenience today.  (I'm lying.  I didn't think about dbs.    )


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice circuits Py. I know how it is to get gassed. Supersetting and circuit work is a totally different ball game!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Glad your feeling better, Excellent w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

OK, I just realized a drawback of this routine.  There are leg lifts on each day.  Which means almost every cardio day is after a leg day.  The split squats blasted me from yesterday, and it hurts just sitting here.  Cardio is gonna suck.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Went a little easy on myself, did a solid 30 min on the bike.  (No way was I getting on a mill today!)


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Went a little easy on myself, did a solid 30 min on the bike.  (No way was I getting on a mill today!)



slacker


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I dont blame ya. I started trying to get in 30minutes on the mill and only got 15, fuckin boring shit!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont blame ya. I started trying to get in 30minutes on the mill and only got 15, fuckin boring shit!



You aint kidding...thats the worst part about cardio.  Py has the right idea watching movies and playing play station!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn right. I know I hate walking for an hour on the mill. PLaying games or watching tv is where its at.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2007)

Still did it though, tip my hat to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, slacked off, what can I say.  But yes, I was there.  Thanks for the props.

Ended up with a crappy day overall.  Crap day at work, then more crap at home.  Some days, it ain't worth chewing through the leather straps, you know?


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I think you have it in ya to know when to do it and when not to ya know?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

The problem is you never know when you are gnawing away what kind of day you're gonna get.  Momma always said life is like a box of galvanized nails.  Not too pleasant to chew, but eventually your mouth goes numb and you get used to the pain.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Thats right. I guess you can look at it like the Saw movies. Live or die Pylon, you choose!!!!!! 


Hahahaha


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Ugh.  Hated that movie.  How about Se7en instead?  Much better flick.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Have you saw all 3 of them? I thought they were excellent movies. The last one was very gory, but still the plot and storyline on the last one owned!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Have you saw all 3 of them? I thought they were excellent movies. The last one was very gory, but still the plot and storyline on the last one owned!



Nah.  First on sucked, saw no reason to go back.  (No pun intended.)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2007)

Lifting day...didn't really feel up to it, but I really wanted chinese for lunch, so I compromised and lifted, then got chinese food.  (It's steamed chicken/shrimp/tofu/beef and veggies, no rice, a little garlic sauce on the side for dipping.  Good stuff, not too damaging.  Plus, it got my butt in the gym.)

WU - OH squats SS hand cleans - 45 x 10ea, 65x10ea  (what a great warmup combo!)

Circuit 1
Deadlifts - 185 x 10
Rev Ham extensions - 20 x 10 PR
Pullups - -140 x 10 (added more assist to make sure I got 10, but I was so focused on the reps my ROM sucked ass)
BB curls - 70 x 6 (I adjusted these a bit too.  My elbows have been creeping forward on me.  I pulled them down really low and held them there)

Circuit 2
DL - 185 x10
hams - 20 x 10
pullups - -140 x 7 (but full ROM with stretch at the bottom)
BB curls - 60 x 6

Overall pretty good.  I decided that my benchmark for adding weight would be getting 10 perfect reps for each circuit.  That means we'll be going up on DLs and hams next time.

(The PR for hams doesn't really count, since it's new.  I'm sure I can handle more weight than that.  At some point, I need to comb through and figure out my top lifts on everything so I can really track PRs.)


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Great stuff- High rep stuff is killer. How was the chinese food... yummy?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great stuff- High rep stuff is killer. How was the chinese food... yummy?



It rocked, thanks for asking!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Killed circuit Py. Intense indeed!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> It rocked, thanks for asking!



If you ever make it too Salt Lake City (through a run of bad luck), eat at a place called Kowloon's.  Their food is incredible and the have the best eggrolls I've ever eaten.  I used to eat in China Town and Little Tokyo (in LA) two or three times a month for 4 years.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow i hate the cicuit shit you got some balls brotha!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Chinese food is aweful!!!! Most of it tastes to damn sweet to me!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Chinese food is aweful!!!! Most of it tastes to damn sweet to me!



 Where the hell you been getting your Chinese food at lol?


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Its so aweful. URGH....I always think it is dog.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its so aweful. URGH....I always think it is dog.



LOL i love Chinese food!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

Mmmm, Chinese food.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Great w/o Brother Pylon!!! Good idea on the progression of weight, Chinese food.........................GOOD!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Pylon there is important business awaiting you in my journal. Asap it boy.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Chinese food = Mangled DOG!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Hate the circuits, but they do the job.  I've tinkered with the idea of dropping the reps for a third time through for speed.  (Ok, I can't drop the pullups much more, I guess.)  So yesterday would have been a last circuit of DLs at 135, bw hams, pullups, and curls at 30 or 40.  Thoughts?  Anyone think this would have value at the end of the workout?  Or should I add core work instead.  I'm looking for something that I can get in without spending more than 10 more minutes lifting, ideally less.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Chinese food = Mangled DOG!!!!!



Well, if that's the case, so be it I suppose.  That stuff is goooooooood!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/glc/caps.html
I take the Powder form, tastes bad but really REALY works!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Py, how are ya?


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Py any gyms in your area who are hiring personal trainers?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

No idea.  You looking to move back?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Passed on cardio tonight (missed it at work due to meetings).  Kept food real clean tho, so not so bad, right?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, I lied.  Came time for bed, could feel that I wasn't really sleepy yet, so snuck down for a 20 minute hill ride.  It's a good sign when I resign myself to skipping a day, and end up doing it anyway.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> It's a good sign when I resign myself to skipping a day, and end up doing it anyway.


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

I would move back if I could get work down there!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No idea.  You looking to move back?



Where do you live Pylon?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 23, 2007)

everything is right on track I see 

how is JD doing?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would move back if I could get work down there!!!



What do you do/what are you looking for.  I mean, I am an HR manager, for crying out loud.  Send me a resume if you want me to look around a bit.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Where do you live Pylon?



St. Louis, MO  (home of the World Champion Cardinals, by the way...)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> everything is right on track I see
> 
> how is JD doing?



Doing well, thanks.  I mean, still not sleeping at the right time, but otherwise good!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm so stupid.....

After some team building stuff at lunch, I found out I have to work late tonight.  (We let someone go, and I have to be here when they come back for their stuff.)  I'm eating now, but if I was smart, I would have gone to the gym and gotten in a workout first.  Now I may not have time.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey a break is ALWAYS a good thing, don't beat yourself up over it!!! Glad JD is doing good, and Awesome on gettin in cardio after givin it up initially!!! How is your throwing comin in softball???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2007)

A break is ok, but I didn't really want one.  Plus, my food schedule was way off because of everything going on, so I ate lunch at 3, dinner around 9.  Bah.

PLUS the woman we fired took two hours to clean out her desk.  It was pretty clear she was taking as long as possible, but she was our CEO's assistant, so she knows all the members of the board of directors.  Even on her way out, not a lady to piss off. 

Good news, we have found a new (and really good, I hear) 3B, so no concerns about my arm.  I'll still try to do some work on it, but now it's not as pressing.

Arch, I ordered the sup you suggested.  I'll let you know how it goes.  Ironically, my shoulder has been feeling better over the last week or so.  I'm wondering if the light OH squats are actually helping a little.  It's still a bit cranky, but better for sure.  Hopefully the new sup, with whatever else I'm doing that helps, will make a big difference.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry about the ordeal at work but at least you got a 3B now!!! Good to hear about your shoulder feelin better now, glad you ordered that stuff, did you get tabs or powder??? It has really done wonders for me and my shoulder, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2007)

I went with tabs.  Easier to push down as needed at work.  (Plus, that was the link you sent me.    )


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I went with tabs.  Easier to push down as needed at work.  (Plus, that was the link you sent me.    )


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2007)

Had my cheat day yesterday...soft pretzels from Gus' (I'm betting Archie and DoubleD know it) stuffed with salami and cheddar, then broiled to melt and crisp them up.  Plus birthday cake, brownies, and a few frosty cold adult beverages.  Good times.

Followed up with a good day of clean food, capped with a pretty tough 30 minute, double hill bike ride.  (Simulated of course, but still tough!)


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Had my cheat day yesterday...soft pretzels from Gus' (I'm betting Archie and DoubleD know it) stuffed with salami and cheddar, then broiled to melt and crisp them up.  Plus birthday cake, brownies, and *a few frosty cold adult bev*erages.  Good times.
> 
> Followed up with a good day of clean food, capped with a pretty tough 30 minute, double hill bike ride.  (Simulated of course, but still tough!)



Wait how old are you? My dad says stuff like that lol. I've never heard of stuffed pretzels is that mostly a northern thing?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2007)

North?  Son, Missouri is always thought of as a southern state.  

Actually, my brother-in-law claims he invented them.  I have a hard time believing it, but I've not seen them anywhere else.  But boy, they are tasty!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> North?  Son, Missouri is always thought of as a southern state.
> 
> Actually, my brother-in-law claims he invented them.  I have a hard time believing it, but I've not seen them anywhere else.  But boy, they are tasty!



You called me son like my dad!  I may try one some time when im leaner.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Birthday cake??? Oh man I didn't miss your BDay did I???

My mouth wont quit watering, I LOVE Stuffed pretzels, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Birthday cake??? Oh man I didn't miss your BDay did I???
> 
> My mouth wont quit watering, I LOVE Stuffed pretzels, Good Stuff!!!



No, mine is in December.  This was for my neice.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2007)

Busy at work, and my Friday is already booked, so I knew I would only get to lift twice this week.  I decided to go Tuesday-Thursday, so tonight was cardio.  Did a good 30 min, 4 hills.  Good times.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

You're the hill monster! Do you have a real bike too- hill repeats on a bike are fun too. Nice job.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

I sold my bike for nothing a while back (after a crash...go figure.)  Now I kinda wish I hadn't.    oh well...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

BTW, I'm shocked I lived through last night after making a horrible decision.  I stayed up to watch Iron Chef America.  Why is that so bad?  Because it was the peanut (and hence peanut butter) episode.  My favorite was the stuffed french toast filled with a pb, cream cheese and honey mixture, topped with concord grapes in a pinot noir reduction.  I know what I am having for breakfast come cheat day.  (But I'm pleased I managed not to go on a pb binge after watching it.)


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> BTW, I'm shocked I lived through last night after making a horrible decision.  I stayed up to watch Iron Chef America.  Why is that so bad?  Because it was the peanut (and hence peanut butter) episode.  My favorite was the stuffed french toast filled with a pb, cream cheese and honey mixture, topped with concord grapes in a pinot noir reduction.  I know what I am having for breakfast come cheat day.  (But I'm pleased I managed not to go on a pb binge after watching it.)



I saw a few minutes of that one but then had to get to work!  Sounded pretty good though!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

Lifting day...

WU - OH squats SS hang clean - 65x10/10, 85x10/10

Circuit 1
Squats - 225x10
incline DB bench - 40sx15 (way light)
skulls into cg bench - 50x15/15 (also too light)

Circuit 2
Squats - 225x10
incline DB bench - 55sx10 (much better)
skulls into cg bench - 70x4/4 (should have gone to 60)

Circuit 3
Squats - 135x10
incline DB bench - 30sx10
skulls into cg press - 30x10/10

I added the 3rd circuit as I mentioned before, cutting the weight more or less in half and going for speed.  It's a nice little capper, I have to say.

I love the OH squat/hang clean combo for warm-ups, but I may not do them in front of squats next time.  That 225 felt really heavy.  

I also over adjusted on the skulls in the second circuit.  Should have gone to the 60lb rather than make the jump to 70.  Oh well...


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad to see you still chuggin away! Things look very well!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Great w/o, I say stick with the 70 and next time you'll be just fine!!!
Peanut Butter ANYTHING is welcomed by me, LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

I got a real craving for beef tonight, no idea why.  So I stir fried some flank steak in a little sesame oil and garlic teriyaki sauce, then tossed with a bog of frozen veggies.  Hit the spot!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I got a real craving for beef tonight, no idea why.  So I stir fried some flank steak in a little sesame oil and garlic teriyaki sauce, then tossed with a bog of frozen veggies.  Hit the spot!



MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm, sounds good!!! Been craving any sushi my Friend???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, it's always a good option, but I haven't been in quite some time.  My lunches have been more about gym time, so the only food I have time for is either a salad or something else I brought with me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I got a real craving for beef tonight, no idea why.  So I stir fried some flank steak in a little sesame oil and garlic teriyaki sauce, then tossed with a bog of frozen veggies.  Hit the spot!



 How come nobody called me?


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

Beef pizza?!?!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2007)

I know i could eat a whole freakin jar of natty peanut butter in 1 sitting so good and so bad.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know i could eat a whole freakin jar of natty peanut butter in 1 sitting so good and so bad.



Would you be eating it right out of the jar or off the ass of someone like in your avatar?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Would you be eating it right out of the jar or off the ass of someone like in your avatar?



Id eat it off her chest.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

That's the beauty of PB...there is no wrong way to eat it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

I got to the gym a little early today...my laptop was being rebuilt, and I didn't have much to do.  Lucky for me, I got there just as the yoga class was starting, so I did an hour of that instead of normal cardio.  I am dead on my feet now.  If you've never tried it, get in a class sometime.  I promise it is a heckuva lot more work than you think.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Lesson for the day....never buy the 5 lb bucket of whey unless you know you like the flavor.  I've been choking down this fruit punch crap for what feels like years.  It sucks.  Would it be a real crime to toss it out?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 28, 2007)

Just make a shake out of it with other ingredients that you like.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Just make a shake out of it with other ingredients that you like.



  One part punch, three parts chocolate.  Down the hatch!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> One part punch, three parts chocolate.  Down the hatch!



Where's the vodka?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Gross.

No, this is what I keep in my desk.  It just gets tossed with water for a quick downing. But it's nasty.  Even worse, I just got in some chocolate whey, which means the fruit flavor is pissing me off even more.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Really fruit punch tastes that bad huh??? I've been curious, but I guess I wont be now!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Really fruit punch tastes that bad huh??? I've been curious, but I guess I wont be now!!! LOL!!!



Tell you what, Arch.  next time we get together, you can have the rest of my stash.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Even though I did the yoga, still felt I needed "real" cardio.  30 minutes, double hill on the bike.  Woohoo!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Headed to bed, but no idea if I'll be able to sleep.  My tri's are killing me, to the point I can't straighten my arms.  I did incline presses and skulls into cg presses yesterday, and the yoga was a lot of plank positions and transitions.  (Basically REALLY SLOW PUSHUPS.)  

Gaarrgghhh.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

how'd u like the yoga? were you there for the view, or does it help out overall? Something about seeing sime cute thing in a leotard or whatever with her legs wrapped behnd her head.....hhmm....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2007)

No, not the view....that's just a plus.  I really enjoy it.  Great for flexibility, and it more work than you would think.

Good to see you're back around!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll take ya up on the protein my Friend!!! Yoga looks like it would be hard, my hats off to ya!!! Hope you can sleep better now!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2007)

That sucks Pylon.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> That sucks Pylon.



Um...thanks....um...what sucks?


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

I sooooo know the feeling with the protein!!!
I bought some strawberry brand from GNC, URGH!!!


Now this stuff sucks!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

How goes it BRother Pylon!!! Enjoy the weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2007)

Been feeling tired, so took off yesterday and today.  (A heavy workload hasn't helped.)  Kept food clean, tho, so I don't feel too guilty.  Going to try to rest up over the weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Rest up and ENJOY my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Py, I got a buddy who said he could get me a personal training job in St.Louis just as soon as I complete my cert. test!!! Dude if I do you got to make a trip over.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Sometimes a 4-5 day time off can add 5-10 pounds to each of the big 3 try it!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey Py, I got a buddy who said he could get me a personal training job in St.Louis just as soon as I complete my cert. test!!! Dude if I do you got to make a trip over.



No doubt!  Where does your pal work?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Sometimes a 4-5 day time off can add 5-10 pounds to each of the big 3 try it!



Hey, I'm trying to _drop_ pounds!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Speaking of which, weighed in at 256 this morning.  Puts me pretty much back on track after being sick two weeks ago.  Should still be able to hit the target (245) by 4/1/07.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, I'm trying to _drop_ pounds!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Speaking of which, weighed in at 256 this morning.  Puts me pretty much back on track after being sick two weeks ago.  Should still be able to hit the target (245) by 4/1/07.



Sounds good my Friend, I have faith in ya!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey Py, I got a buddy who said he could get me a personal training job in St.Louis just as soon as I complete my cert. test!!! Dude if I do you got to make a trip over.



 What am I??? Chopped liver?!?


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon-He works at a 24 hour fitness. Not sure where, but whenever the information becomes more avaliable I will let you know.

Archie-I knew hat was coming. More like pulled beef, 

I'll let you both know, but if you guys make it there you will have to take it easy on me!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Pylon-He works at a 24 hour fitness. Not sure where, but whenever the information becomes more avaliable I will let you know.
> 
> *Archie-I knew hat was coming. More like pulled beef*,
> 
> I'll let you both know, but if you guys make it there you will have to take it easy on me!



   Good Stuff my Friend, and wishin ya nothin but the best!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Speaking of which, weighed in at 256 this morning. Puts me pretty much back on track after being sick two weeks ago. Should still be able to hit the target (245) by 4/1/07.


 

Hey Brother Pylon, I am pulling for you.  I am sure you'll make the 245.  
We have faith in you...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

You only have faith because you can't see my dinner.  

Cheat meal time.  Tutto mare, spinach artichoke toasted ravioli and some nice bread.  Mmmmm....


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> You only have faith because you can't see my dinner.
> *
> Cheat meal time.  Tutto mare, spinach artichoke toasted ravioli and some nice bread.*  Mmmmm....



Im starting to hate you....but i still love you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> What am I??? Chopped liver?!?



DD, best not incur the wrath of Darth Angel, lest a smiting come your way.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Im starting to hate you....but i still love you!



If its any consolation, my gut tends to pitch a fit after a good cheat meal.  It's already a little wonky.  I'm gonna try to settle it with some caramel praline crunch ice cream...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> If its any consolation, my gut tends to pitch a fit after a good cheat meal.  It's already a little wonky.  I'm gonna try to settle it with some caramel praline crunch ice cream...



   Feeling sick?  Eat some ice cream.  I gotta remember that.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Feeling sick?  Eat some ice cream.  I gotta remember that.



Technically it was frozen yogurt.  It may not have settled my stomach, but it did make me feel better in the grand scheme of things. I am still dealing with a sore throat, you know.


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad to see your still doing well Py!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 4, 2007)

Pylon said:


> If its any consolation, my gut tends to pitch a fit after a good cheat meal.  It's already a little wonky.  I'm gonna try to settle it with some caramel praline crunch ice cream...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't be too angry with me, BG.  Don't forget, I have to see it in my journal all week until the next cheat day.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2007)

Ugh.  Feel like crap...again.  My cough is still hanging around, and now my sinuses have joined in the act.  This sucks.

Will probably skip the gym and try to recoup.  I'm committed, though, to keeping diet clean.  Blech.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry your feeling worse!!! Heres to a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Ugh. Feel like crap...again. My cough is still hanging around, and now my sinuses have joined in the act. This sucks.
> 
> Will probably skip the gym and try to recoup. I'm committed, though, to keeping diet clean. Blech.


 

I am going to give you the same advice you gave me over a year ago while I had one my many colds (I will paraphrase of course):  rest from the cold.  One or two days will not hurt your progress but lifting with a cold may hurt more than your proggress...

You will not be happy because you will lift less than you normally do and are bound to really hurt yourself because you may try too hard to do something that your body at the moment is not capable of doing....

Get well soon my friend....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks guys.  No worries, though.  When I'm sick, the last thing on my mind is lifting.  I'm just trying to eat clean and rest.

Speaking of eating, I was "kinda" clean last night.  I made paella for the first time.  Oh man, that stuff is good.  And it's mostly rice (this one with shrimp and scallops.)  Other than the olive oil (starts with 1/4 cup, but most of that gets poured off), it's pretty harmless.  Except the quick carbs.  And the fact you can eat the whole batch at once if you really want to.  (Not that I did...I shared with the wife.)


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 6, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Thanks guys. No worries, though. When I'm sick, the last thing on my mind is lifting. I'm just trying to eat clean and rest.
> 
> Speaking of eating, I was "kinda" clean last night. I made paella for the first time. Oh man, that stuff is good. And it's mostly rice (this one with shrimp and scallops.) Other than the olive oil (starts with 1/4 cup, but most of that gets poured off), it's pretty harmless. Except the quick carbs. And the fact you can eat the whole batch at once if you really want to. (Not that I did...I shared with the wife.)


 
Mr. Pylon, congratulations on your first paella.  You haven't lived until you add squid (the little ones) and your assortment of mussels...then you have a real spanish paella...I am not sure if that's unhealthy, but it's so good....

Get well soon buddy, want to see you lift again...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2007)

I did include mussels, but forgot to mention them.  I'm a big fan.  I've got a recipe for one with chicken and asparagus that I'll be trying soon.  Once I get the bottom to carmalize the right way, I'll look into buying a real paella pan for myself.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2007)

Im on 1800 cals a day like 30-45g carbs with a carb up every 7 days. Its hard not to hate lol.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2007)

That sounds about like where I have been.  With being sick, I allow myself a little leeway.  For instance, I'm taking the night off and taking my boy to the hockey game, so there will be arena food in my future.  (The Blues have a Tuesday deal where under 16 is free and gets a free hot dog and soda if they wear the team logo.   )


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey all-

Had a great time at the game.  Feeling better today, but have decided to delay lifting just to make sure I get all the way over the cold this time around.  May do cardio tonight if I'm feeling really good.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey all-
> 
> Had a great time at the game. Feeling better today, but have decided to delay lifting just to make sure I get all the way over the cold this time around. May do cardio tonight if I'm feeling really good.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


 

Good move Señor Pylon, by the way, on waiting to get stronger...
It is fun to take the kid to a sporting event with you.
A couple of weeks ago, I took Anthony, my 3 year old to see Monster Jams (first sporting event for him) and I had so much fun.....

Anyway, this is your journal, why the hell am I littering it with my crap..


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I figured I should try to get all the way healthy, rather than go through this again. 

Hey, your litter is always welcome in here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, your litter is always welcome in here.



.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> .



I request you dont post pics of fufu's house.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

I bet that was a good time at the game w/ your oldest!!! Glad your feelin better too my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Py....whats up buddy?


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2007)

Brother, how are you feelng today?  Cold still bogging you down?  I hope you are better...


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

Py?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey all...

Still a bit under the weather, plus have been swamped at work.  No workouts to speak of, and (as was probably inevitable) my diet went a little over the edge the last couple of days.  But things should start to settle down now and I'll try to get re-tracked.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Weather sure was awesome yesterday though!!!! And looks that way for the next week atleast!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2007)

Been a beautiful weekend for sure my Friend, hope all is well and you got to enjoy the outside this weekend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, the weather is great and I'm starting to feel better.  Getting back on track as well.

I had planned on doing some cardio tonight, since all that's left is a little cough and a hint of phlegm.  (Hmm...sounds like a punk band...Hint of Phlegm...)

Anyway, my boss decided at 3:30 that it would be a good day to sneak out early and play racquetball.  So I got in an hour of work earlier than anticipated.  Good times, though.  Gets me going again.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, the weather is great and I'm starting to feel better. Getting back on track as well.
> 
> I had planned on doing some cardio tonight, since all that's left is a little cough and a hint of phlegm. (Hmm...sounds like a punk band...Hint of Phlegm...)
> 
> Anyway, my boss decided at 3:30 that it would be a good day to sneak out early and play racquetball. So I got in an hour of work earlier than anticipated. Good times, though. Gets me going again.


 

Great news Pylon.  Nothing makes it all better than a beauful day....I hope the cold is almos gone...Adios, Paella Pylon.  You should PM me the exact recipe for that healthy paella so that I can make it for my wife....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 13, 2007)

fantasma62 said:


> Great news Pylon.  Nothing makes it all better than a beauful day....I hope the cold is almos gone...Adios, Paella Pylon.  You should PM me the exact recipe for that healthy paella so that I can make it for my wife....



I don't know how healthy it was, but I'll be happy to share.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I don't know how healthy it was, but I'll be happy to share.


 

The funny thing here Mr. Pylon is that I am a cuban of Spanish decent.  Paella should be in my blood.  However, my cooking is American Style.  I have made gumbos, chilis, of course bbq, corn bread, etc....amazing...thanks for the recipe


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad your back on track my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey all-

Still taking it easy, fighting off the last bits of this cough...again.  Hope to be back at it Monday, but I'm trying to get all the way over this thing so I don't have another setback.  I'll try to catch up with everyone later today...


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey all-
> 
> Still taking it easy, fighting off the last bits of this cough...again. Hope to be back at it Monday, but I'm trying to get all the way over this thing so I don't have another setback. I'll try to catch up with everyone later today...


 
Good approach Pylon, you'll be back way before you know it.....


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll be in St.Louis this weekend for St.Pattie's day!!! Should be a good time.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2007)

Whats up BRother Pylon, hope you've kicked that bug for good my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, it's still hanging on by a thread, but I don't think I can afford to take any more time off.  My eating habits have turned to crap, as they will do when I'm not in the gym for an extended time.  I'm planning on lifting tomorrow (in fact, I canceled a lunch meeting so I could go to the gym).


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, it's still hanging on by a thread, but I don't think I can afford to take any more time off.  My eating habits have turned to crap, as they will do when I'm not in the gym for an extended time.  I'm planning on lifting tomorrow (*in fact, I canceled a lunch meeting so I could go to the gym*).



That's a man who is disciplined.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, right.  Don't give me too much credit for that...not at this point, anyway.  

Slight change of plans.  Skipped the gym since we have softball practice tonight.  I'll get in plenty of work, and didn't want to stress my system too much.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2007)

Py  How's that cough?  Hope you're feeling better.

Softball practice will definitely give you a workout.  Don't sweat it!  I didn't workout yesterday because we worked in the yard all day.  I even handled an electric saw!!! Don't ask me what it was - I don't know.  It was about "  " that big (can you see the width of my hands?  LOL!) and it was orange and I had to plug it into an extension cord!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh yes, Plenty of work!!! Hope youv'e kicked the bug for good, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 20, 2007)

Still haven't kicked it.  The cough just won't go away.

On the bright side, had a great session yesterday, especially hitting.  I took some work at SS, and remembered why I play 1B.  I also did a little pitching, and could fill in if needed, but not real comfortable there.  But the ball was jumping off my bat.  Can't wait for the season!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

You sound pretty pumped. I hope you kick your ills.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Good to hear the hitting is doing well. I We almost played in a tourny down at B Mac this past weekend. I will let you know whenever we play in another tourny in the area down there, you ought to come and check it out.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Still haven't kicked it.  The cough just won't go away.
> 
> On the bright side, had a great session yesterday, especially hitting.  I took some work at SS, and remembered why I play 1B.  I also did a little pitching, and could fill in if needed, but not real comfortable there.  But the ball was jumping off my bat.  Can't wait for the season!



Sounds good, hope you finally kick the cough soon!!! Where do you play again???


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Still haven't kicked it.  The cough just won't go away.
> 
> On the bright side, had a great session yesterday, especially hitting.  I took some work at SS, and remembered why I play 1B.  I also did a little pitching, and could fill in if needed, but not real comfortable there.  But the ball was jumping off my bat.  Can't wait for the season!



More veggies man.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> On the bright side, had a great session yesterday, especially hitting.  I took some work at SS, and remembered why I play 1B.  I also did a little pitching, and could fill in if needed, but not real comfortable there.  But the ball was jumping off my bat.  Can't wait for the season!



Good start!  You going to be knocking down the fences this year?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2007)

I think the power was just a good day.  I'm a line drive hitter most of the time.

Cough is almost gone , but still around.  More importantly, my roto baseball draft is this weekend, so I wasn't concerned about my diet the last couple of days.  (It's been ok, not terrible, but not great.)  I'll enjoy my weekend, and hope to be back to 100% come Monday.  (Feels like I've said that before..........)


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

We really need to get together and hit some bp! I actually was suppose to have a practice game tommorow, but the damned rained messed that up!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Glad your feelin better, keep it up and you'll be fine my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Hope all is well my Friend, havn't seen ya in a while!!!


----------

